# Intrawest points



## barb5850 (Feb 8, 2014)

Does anyone know of a link or have information about intrawest points. Can you use points to use less than one week or do you always have to use the points for a 7 day stay. Any info will be most appreciated. Thank you. Barbara


----------



## Chrisky (Feb 8, 2014)

If you own Intrawest points, then you can book for as many nights as you want at Intrawest resorts, HGVC , as well as their Extraordinary Escapes (if you are a member).  Peak vacation months require more points per night.  Also larger units require more points per night.  Owners of Intrawest points also have a membership in Interval International.  One can only book 7 day stays with II.  
Here is a link : http://www.clubintrawest.com/index.html


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 9, 2014)

From the TUG Club Intrawest advice article



> When you become a Club Intrawest Member, you receive an annual allotment of Resort Points — this is the currency you use to vacation throughout the Club Intrawest network. Every year you receive a new allotment of Resort Points. Membership lasts forever and can be shared with friends and family.
> Reservations for 6 nights or more can be made up to 11 months in advance.
> Reservations of less than 6 nights can be made up to 6 months in advance.
> Consecutive Reservations:  If a reservation for 6 nights or more has been made for one Club location, a second reservation at another Club location for dates directly preceding or following the first reservation may be made up to 11 months in advance for a minimum 2 night stay.
> ...


----------

